# Rick Warren Meets Stephen Colbert



## panta dokimazete (Feb 5, 2008)

wasn't sure where to put this...




> Rick Warren Meets Stephen Colbert
> 
> OK... this is a little odd; but apparently Rick Warren was a guest on The Colbert Report with Stephen Colbert last week. Rick's critics are already all over him for his appearance; but I thought it was good... not much substance; but it was less than five minutes long. Colbert was in full character, and Warren even got a chance to call him a doofus. The comments at You Tube are an interesting read (on your lunch hour of course). Until then... enjoy...



be sure and read the comments...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 5, 2008)

Warren was right. Colbert is a doofus. Thanx for the laugh!


----------



## Herald (Feb 6, 2008)

I will not sit in the seat of judgment and state that Rick Warren is not a Christian. But he said something on that video that is emblematic of the problem I have with him. He said he tried to shorten the sentences in his book so they would make sense. While less is often more, Rick Warren tackled his version of Christian and biblical truth as though it were a casual read on a lazy Saturday afternoon. He plays fast and loose with scripture and in the process misses the grandeur and holiness of God's word.


----------



## govols (Feb 6, 2008)

And God looks down on Colbert and says that's my boy (for being himself). Huh?


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 6, 2008)

What was up with his explanation of God? He mumbled about the earth being tilted and not burning up? Though that may be scientifically true it was an odd response to a direct question. He really did a good job of making a fool of himself.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 6, 2008)

I am not sure who is more of a doofus, Warren or Colbert.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 6, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I am not sure who is more of a doofus, Warren or Colbert.



Kind of a toss up, isn't it? I think Warren--he should know better!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 6, 2008)

The ever-popular Saddleback conferences include many practical points worth hearing, I'm sure. But, Warren's response to the question of sermon prep was a classic. [If memory serves me, it went something like this] "You already know tons more than your people do. Focus on telling them what you already know and skip all of that study stuff. Why do you think you went to seminary?"


----------

